# Out of State Elk Hunting Article



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This article by Randy Newberg could help those with questions about where to hunt elk out of state as well as how to budget an out of state elk hunt.

http://www.gohunt.com/read/skills/budget-101-how-to-hunt-elk-every-year?utm_source=hootsuite


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great article. Thanks for the share.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is this for Trophy? Still reading but under "Every Year" Utah isn't listed, yet we offer a very large number of OTC. We are once in a generation... But Non Res do well here.

Reached the Point... obviously he mean LE: draw odds for elk in those states is in such high demand that even high point holders have miniscule odds of drawing.


Thanks for the article!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I kind of thought the same thing Random. If you archery, I thought you could hunt elk in one way or another, pretty much every single year in Utah. And even with rifle - you can hunt somehow, somewhere - every year with OTC tags.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> I kind of thought the same thing Random. If you archery, I thought you could hunt elk in one way or another, pretty much every single year in Utah. And even with rifle - you can hunt somehow, somewhere - every year with OTC tags.


Yeah, they are talking big bulls. We don't have a 5 year plan for LE, as he said, because you have to wait that long between draws. Archery is a multi-lifetime hunt though for LE.

General Season and Spike, we have lots of opportunity. Not sure how our harvest numbers compare, but we sell tags. Cow elk is even crazier.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One point of the article though, was that you should hunt elk every year, even on "lesser" units or hunts, in order to make you a better elk hunter when that once-in-a-generation tag does come along. I would think that would include spike and cow hunts. But then again, not many folks will travel to hunt another state for spikes and cows. For me, I travel out of state for antlerless tags because I like the opportunities I can have in other states. When I can bring home 3-4 deer from one hunt in Montana, I'll gladly do that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I quit reading the article about half way through. I looked at his 5 year plan where he says that he has 19 points for a Colorado tag, with 19 points you can draw just about any archery tag in the state along with the top units. There are also units in Colorado that border the "trophy" units where you can hunt with a OTC tag for both archery and rifle and go home with a very respectable bull. He also says that you can hunt muzzle loader in Colorado every year, that is if you want to hunt cows. Other than that it usually takes 1 point to draw the majority of units. 

I don't think that he did all of his homework before he wrote the article.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The take away I got from the article, is that if you want to hunt elk every year, you can. And he noted states where that is possible. And I also took away the message of you are better off hunting elk every year, even if it is lesser units, and that is better than holding out for the super duper hunt that really you'll only draw once in your life. On the Colorado thing, if you'd read further, you would have read that he said that in hind sight, he should have hunted almost as good units he could easily get every five years, instead of holding out for the generational unit.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Good article. I travel back to Utah at least every other year to chase cows. Of course it would be nice to chase a bull, but enjoy the hunt none-the-less.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

He is still off base in Colorado. 

I just looked and for the last year that the statistics are available for 2014 since 2015 are not out yet one of the best elk units in the state unit 61 could be drawn with 18 points for the first season, and 16 points for the second and third. Only for the muzzle loader and fourth seasons would you need more than 19 and hunters drew with 20 for those two seasons. For some reason they didn't post the archery points but they are usually around 10 points or less. Perhaps he wants the late season so that he can hunt in the farmers fields.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fair enough. I think there are probably flaws with each state specifically, as each state could warrant it's own article for sure. As a general article though, a worthwhile read.


----------

